# Issue with Back-up Camera Install E53



## 05 X5 (Feb 4, 2019)

New here and didn't find anything in search so apologies if this has been discussed. 2005 X5 with non-DSP. Wife wanted in dash NAV, USB input, Sirius radio and back-up camera so did install using a double din unit, Metra dash and wiring harness, line level output converter, axcess canbus for steering wheel controls and Sirius module. Complicated install but everything worked except the back-up camera wired into the reverse lights would trigger the head unit to go to back-up screen, but no signal from the camera. After messing around with it for about 4 hours, I found that the voltage going to the reverse lights was only 10.5 volts which is not enough to trigger the camera to turn on. Solution?

Use a 4 pin relay, (less than $10 at Autozone) Pin 85 to common ground, Pin 86 to reverse light+, Pin 87 to power lead for camera and Pin 30 to battery (or other confirmed 12 volt source) using an inline fuse (5-10 amp). Negative lead for the camera is still spliced into the negative wire for the reverse lights. 

Works great now. Wish I had been more inventive earlier.


----------

